# USB Backup Device for SD Cards



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Evening all.

I'm looking for a decent portable HDD/SDD to take with me to the States to keep a back up of all the video footage I'll be getting.

Originally I was looking at one of these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IRV0...colid=12QP1VZH6VPKG&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1

Which considering it's a HDD, it has decent read/write speeds. However, I've just thought, what devices are out there that will automatically back up a SD card without the need to connect to a PC? Not something I can see myself needing to do a lot, but something that would definitely come in handy if the price difference isn't too much.

Does anyone here use such a thing whilst out in the field?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't, but coincidentally I got got a mailshot from Western Digital tonight. Is this the sort of thing you are looking for:

https://www.wdc.com/en-gb/products/...RsMFBkUGFFRlhWS2NHQmQifQ==#WDBVPL0010BBK-EESN


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers dude


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Decided to go with the WD Passport in the end.

2Tb for £70 on Amazon (maybe £69.95). I wanted a red one, but that was £15 more! Whilst looking, I spotted the blue one for a fiver less... Can't complain at £65 TBH.

Then bought a case for it with the fiver I'd saved :lol:


----------

